

Youtube redesigns video page for all users - sketerpot
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2010/03/new-video-page-launches-for-all-users.html

======
sketerpot
I like the new page; it's clean, and I love not having to scroll through a
small box of related videos, and it's nice having the video right in the
center of the page, with no cruft surrounding it. And being able to get to my
favorites page easily is a big improvement in usability, for me anyway.

There's a lot of complaining, but I think most of it is just people being
temporarily pissed about having change suddenly thrust upon them. A month from
now, everybody will be used to the new page layout.

